
Copyright Shouldn't Hold Technology Back - CapitalistCartr
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2016/09/copyright-shouldnt-hold-technology-back
======
e-sushi
I’ld say “technology” should be able to evolve beyond copy-and-paste without
having to knock on the doors of intellectual property like a thieve in the
night in each and every frigging situation like a little “cry baby”. After
all, there’s always the option to offer a payment to the copyright holder to
get according usage licenses… which tends to pay the rent for most people,
companies, organisations, and institutions – including the EFF itself.

If “copyright” were _that_ limiting and/or superfluous, there wouldn’t be much
sense for EFF's use of a CC-BY license ( or their elaborate copyright policy
blurb at [https://www.eff.org/copyright](https://www.eff.org/copyright) )

This is one of those times I’m wondering again: why doesn’t EFF put its stuff
into PUBLIC DOMAIN to lead the way (like some of us do with some projects)?
Being against something they use themselves (see CC-BY) seems to be somewhat
hypocritical from my point of view. But that might just be me standing on the
soapbox of an “unlicense” (aka Public Domain) developer… ;)

